# معنى كلمة الأيدلوجية........



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Ideology 
إشتقاق هذه الكلمة هو من لفظ 
Idea
ومعناها الأصلى هو علم الأفكار أو التفكير الملهم, على أنها إستعملت فى الآونة الأخيرة لتعنى مجموعة العقائد,أو أساليب التفكير التى يدين بها أو يتجنبها جمع من الناس, أو حزب من الأحزاب كالحزب الشيوعى أو الحزب الفاشى, وتكون تلك العقائد فى الغالب ذات طابع سياسى, وإقتصادى وإجتماعى, إلا أنها كثيرآ ما تحمل الطابع الفلسفى أيضآ.
المرجع:
الموسوعة الثقافية للشباب ج1
إعداد روبير الفارس
تقديم
نيافة الأنبا موسى
أسقف الشباب
أذكرونا فى صلواتكم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى لك كتير على المعلومة الرائعة 
ربنا موجود 
سلام المسيح معك ويعوضك خير


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ربنا موجود
على المعلومة الجميلة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*وهو دة هيجى أيه بالنسبة لخدمتكم.....شكرآآآآآآآ لتشجيعك لى....أم النور تباركك وكمان الشهيدة دميانة....آمين ثم آمين.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر لحضرتك أستاذى وليم,,,, ربنا يبارك خدمتك...آمين ثم آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومه الرائعه

والمجعود

اتلب يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل الشكر لحضرتك أستاذى النهيسى ولردكم ومروركم الكريم...ربنا يفرح قلوبكم....آمين ثم آمين*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر الك

معلومة مهمة  وحلوة

سلام المسيح*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه 

شكرااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر خاص ألك أستاذى كليمو......الرب يعوضكم...وينمى خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*وشكر خاص أيضآ لتشجيع حضرتك أستاذة كاندى....ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------

